# Christian Yoga



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 28, 2005)

News Link


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 28, 2005)

Ewwwwwww! What's next, a Christian sweat-lodge?

"œThe One I encountered, as I lay on the gym floor with my body relaxed and my mind and spirit attentive," says Nancy Roth, "œwas the God I know in Christ Jesus. My awareness of my own "˜incarnate-ness´ drew me closer to The Incarnate One."


"œChristian Yoga can be seen as a gift which our brothers and sisters of another tradition have given us to use as we strive to follow the One who embodies God"”Jesus Christ."

Run, don't walk, from this load of doo-doo!


----------

